# My trendy new setup!



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Away on hol in motorhome with minimal 'toy' setup which is giving surprisingly drinkable in-the-cup.

Just remember when you gaze longingly at the photo, "a heap - sorry, thing - of beauty is a joy for ever".

Tony.


----------

